# Mixolydian Blues Lick Lesson (TABS INCLUDED)



## Mark Barron (Mar 18, 2019)

This is a lick lesson from my Facebook page which uses the idea of "skip scales" explained in a previous video in a way that captures the full flavour of the chosen mode. Subscribe for more!


----------

